# muffler for big hit and miss engine



## chuck foster (May 18, 2008)

this is another post that is not model related but i think it is kind of interesting.

my dad has been working on a 6 hp sta-rite gas engine for the last month or so. he needed 
a round ball muffler for this engine, it had to be 8" in diameter so he set about carving wooden patterns and getting it cast.

here is a pic of the engine






this next pic is of the top of the muffler





this next pic shows the bottom of the muffler and it also shows the spigot were the threaded pipe will go
that attaches it to the engine





the next pic shows how the inside of the pattern is hollowed out to make the muffler chamber





the last pic shows the finished muffler on the engine





as i said this i not model related but i though it might be of intrest to some one in this group!

i try to get my dad intersted in model making, (he has one or two models) but he likes the big engines.
i have shown him this website and the work that you guys have done but the "bug" just won't bite.

now with that said he is slowly working his way through a 1/4 scale waterloo traction engine as we speak.

well better get going

               chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (May 18, 2008)

Chuck,

It always amazes me when I see moulds for casting.
On your dads pic, it shows just how much work has to be put into a mould pattern. Most probably a lot more work than the actual casting.

Well done to your dad.

John


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 18, 2008)

Awesome stuff Chuck! It must be incredible to share similar interests with your Dad.

Honor and treasure that gift while you can. I wasn't as close to my Dad as I could have been while he was still around. We would be so close now. My interests have changed a bunch over the past 15 - 20 years and we'd be like 2 peas in a pod now. Too wrapped up in myself to recognise how similar we really were until it was too late.

Hopefully there's another place & time.

Oh yeah, where's the muffler exit hole?


----------



## Powder keg (May 26, 2008)

Great pattern's there. I like how those look. Were they done on a wood lathe? How did you get the radius so nice? You have an attachment?

I think it exhausts out around the edge of the flange?

Wes


----------



## rake60 (May 26, 2008)

If a pattern like that doesn't belong in a model builders site I don't know
what does.

Beautiful work!

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys, i will be showing my dad this site the next time he is here visiting.............i know he just loves this site and all the stuff you guys do here. i think he really likes this hobby because as a young boy it kept me out of trouble and it keeps dad and i together. 

dickybird you are 100% right about be close to my dad, i call him about three times a week and talk about engines and other intrests.
the exhaust exits around the flange of the muffler as shown in this pic.





powder keg the patterns were done on an old (100 years plus) wood lathe that my dad used when he was a kid, it will swing about 18" and you can get about 10 or 12 feet between centers. the radius was done free hand. over the years dad has made 100's if not 1000's of spindles for stair cases. the biggest turning i ever seen in his lathe was some veranda posts that where 14" square and 10 feet long.
you are correct about the exhaust gasses exiting around the edges.

rick i thought you guys would like to see this kind of thing but i wasn't sure.

when dad see's this posting he will be very pleased to see ALL of your positive comments, he does not have a computer and has no desire to get one but he sure enjoys me looking stuff up on here while he looks over my shoulder!!

about 2 years ago dad made a pattern for a set of flywheels that i needed for a full size gas engine. i will try to get a picture of it the
pattern the next time I'm at dads. the flywheel is 24" in diameter and the rim is 2" wide. when the fly wheels were finally done they weighed 165 pounds each.

thanks again guys for making this a great and wondrous experience

chuck


----------



## CrewCab (May 27, 2008)

Chuck, that mould is a work of art in itself 8) , do you have any details of the casting process, I for one would be fascinated and I'm sure there are a few more interested parties out there 

Major respect to your Dad .............. he has a lot of talent 8)

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 2, 2008)

i was at my dads on sunday and took some pics of some of the other patterns he has made.

the first one is for the steam cylinder on the quarter scale waterloo engine he is making.





it is a two piece or split pattern





this next pic is of the waterloo build in progress.





the next pattern is for the gas engine flywheels i talked about earlier in this post.





chuck






the flywheels are 24" in diameter and the finished wheels are 165 pounds each.
this next pic is the finished flywheels on the engine.





thats all the pattern stuff for now but knowing my dad there will be more!!!!


----------



## alan2525 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those photos - it's all of interest and those patterns are some beautiful work too! 

It's all model engines - only it's just modelled 12":ft


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the big engines way more than the little stuff. How big is that waterloo? Judged against the file laying in front of it ,I guessing its 6 or 8 foot long? Thats fantastic.. Thanks for sharing..


----------

